# Bericht zu den Koblenzer und Bopparder Strecken



## ChrisK (9. Juni 2001)

Einen kleinen Bericht zu den o.g. Koblenzer und Bopparder Strecken. 

Ich war heute in Koblenz biken. Übers Internet (www.mtb-news.de) hatte ich über eine DH Strecke in Boppard erfahren. Das machte mich neugierig und ich nahm Kontakt mit einem Biker (Dave) aus Koblenz auf. Er hatte die Information über diese Strecke ins Netz gebracht. Wir verabredeten uns für heute mittag. 

So fuhren wir dann mit 4 Mann in Koblenz los. Erst ging es auf einen Koblenzer Hausberg. Hier führte, nach noch relativ ruhiger Auffahrt über Teer- und Waldwege der "Fischermannsweg" (oder so ähnlich) über etwa 400hm hinab zur Mosel. Der Weg ähnelt der Abfahrt vom Birkerhof (weg in Bad Kreuznach), ist aber nur 
etwa dreimal so lang mit vielen schönen Serpentinen. Natürlich durfte mein Sturz nicht fehlen, ich hatte eine enge Linkskehre zu spät gemerkt. Zum Glück war nix passiert. War schon ziemlich genial dieser Weg. 

An der Mosel angekommen war nur kurz Erholung angesagt, denn es ging wieder bergauf. Zuerst gemächlich, später immer steiler werdend. Wir fuhren in Richtung Boppard, allerdings nicht am Rhein entlang sondern auf direktem Weg über den Berg. Hier wurde mir nun klar, daß meine drei Mitfahrer alle aus dem Marathontraining kommen und mich ziemlich in Grund und Boden fuhren. (Ich war schon vorsichtshalber mit dem Hardtail unterwegs - hat nichts geholfen) Naja, sind halt Studenten, die viel zuviel Zeit fürs Bikenhaben. ;-) 
Irgendwann kamen wir dann oberhalb von Boppard an. Dort begann nun die, weitgehend künstlich angelegte, Downhillstrecke von Boppard. Das erste was ich sah war eine Holzwand - auf den zweiten Blick entpuppte sich das Gebilde als "Table", der etwa 2m hoch war. Bin ich dann lieber doch nicht gesprungen sondern nur drübergefahren. Daraufhin kamen zwei weitere Schanzen, wieder aus Holz, die auch so hoch waren, daß ich die normale Fahrt dem Sprung vorzog. Gleich hintendran steht wieder eine 1,50 m hohe Rame, an der am Ende eine Wippe angebracht ist (wie in Kranked). 
Danach gabs erst mal kurz (für 100m) Erholung, dann gings Schlag auf Schlag weiter. Singletrail mit künstlichen Steilkurven, in Abständen von 100m jeweils eine Schanze - steile Rampen, enge Serpentinen. Irgendwann wieder nach 400 hm wars leider viel zu schnell vorbei. 
In Boppard angekommen keine Verschnaufpause, es ging gleich wieder hoch. 
Diesesmal nur 300 hm, war aber anstrengend genug (da warn ja diese Marathonracer, die einen Berg nicht gemütlich hochfahren können - wobei ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, obs vielleicht nicht doch für sie gemütlich war und nur ich nah am kotzen). Unmittelbar oberhalb von Boppard, an einem Ausflugrestaurant und der, man staune, Bergstation des Bopparder Sessellifts, begann der Trialparcur. Er erinnerte sehr stark an den Gardasee, die dortige Abfahrt von der Bastion. Über den nackten Schieferfels geht es stets unterhalb der Seilbahn bergab. Absteigen und tragen geht nicht, denn man will den "Wanderern", die sich bequem bergauf fahren lassen, kein Anlaß für Gelächter geben. Die Abfahrt ist, auch wenn 
es Anfangs nicht so aussieht, recht gut fahrbar. An einigen Schlüsselstellen ist jedoch volle Konzentration gefordert. Dave war dann einmal wohl doch nicht so konzentriert, sodaß er einen kleinen Segler machte, sich Schienenbein und Arm aufschlug und dem Oberrohr seines RM Vertex eine nette Delle zufügte. 

Mit leuchtenden Augen kam ich dann unten an. Freundlich wie meine drei Begleiter waren zeigten sie mir noch eine weitere Abfahrt - allerdings in die falsche Richtung. War genauso spaßig wie den Lemberg-Zick-Zack-Weg (wieder eine Weg aus KH) bergauf. Dort wurde ich nun gnadenlos und endgültig in Grund und Boden gefahren und war doch ziemlich am Arsch als ich oben ankam. Ich habe die starke Vermutung daß Tom 8Webmaster) Dave dafür bezahlt hat. Die Abfahrt nach Koblenz war dann nicht unbedingt erwähnenswert und war, meiner körperlichen Verfassung entgegenkommend, leicht. 

Werder wohl demnächst häufiger in der Gegened anzufinden sein. Ich hoffe, daß ich die Wege alle wiederfinde. 

Gruß 

Christian


----------



## Jörg (9. Juni 2001)

aber Du hast halt Glück gehabt und es gab wenig Wolken am Himmel! (da haben die Jungs nämlich Angst vor)
Wie war doch die Ankündigung dieser Touren, gemütlich, kein Marathontraining. Da müssen wir alten Leute aus Mayen aber viele Bananen mitbringen um das durchzuhalten.

Viele Grüsse aus Mayen

Jörg 

P.s. Wir gehen morgen Höhenmeter sammeln, aber schon um 9.00 Uhr, Treffpunkt unter www.gigabike.de (auch mit Wolken)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nakamur (9. Juni 2001)

> _ChrisK schrieb:_
> *
> 
> Werder wohl demnächst häufiger in der Gegened anzufinden sein. Ich hoffe, daß ich die Wege alle wiederfinde.
> *



Meld dich wieder bei uns für Boppard sind wir immer zu haben ;-)

Kleine Anmerkung zur Seilbahn: Protektoren sind hier keine unnütze Poserei... 
Das überleg mir jedesmal wenn ich runterfahre...

Schönen Gruß KP


----------



## dave (9. Juni 2001)

Hi Chris!
Schön, dass es dir so gut gefallen hat. 



> "Fischermannsweg"


Eigentlich "Fischerpfad" ... warst aber nah dran 



> ich hatte eine enge Linkskehre zu spät gemerkt


Bin jetzt drei Mal runter gefahren und hab sie auch jedes mal verpaßt! 
Hätte wenig später auch beinahe nen Baum umarmt, als ich mich bei nem Steilstück hinter den Sattel legen wollte, sich aber die Hose an der Sattelnase verhakte. Ja, die Aktion sah echt mehr als peinlich aus! 



> Dave war dann einmal wohl doch nicht so konzentriert, sodaß er einen kleinen Segler machte, sich Schienenbein und Arm aufschlug und dem Oberrohr seines RM Vertex eine nette Delle zufügte.


Man sollte halt doch nicht an nen steilen Felsen heranfahren, plötzlich realisieren die falsche Ideallinie genommen zu haben, an der Kante fast stehenbleiben und es dann doch noch in ner total falschen Körperposition probieren!
Vielleicht hätten wir doch einfach runterspringen sollen, was?
Hab vorhin übrigens den langen Riß im Armling geflickt. Rangiert neben dem Bügeln unter meinen absoluten Lieblingsbeschäftigungen ...



> Ich habe die starke Vermutung daß Tom 8Webmaster) Dave dafür bezahlt hat.


Tja, jetzt weißte auch was es mit dem Waschmittel auf sich hat!!! 
(Insider)



> Werder wohl demnächst häufiger in der Gegened anzufinden sein. Ich hoffe, daß ich die Wege alle wiederfinde.


Wie Nakamur (der mit dem rotem Univega) schon sagte, meld 
dich einfach, wenn du in der Gegend bist. Dann zeigen wir dir auch mal die Strecke bei Fleckertshöhe. 

@Jörg: Oh Mann, ich glaube das mit den Wolken wird mich noch lange verfolgen 
Verflixt noch mal, es hat geregnet - bei uns zumindest 
Hab doch keine Angst vor dunklen Wolken, obwohl ... das Rad könnte ja dreckig werden. Nee, das geht nun wirklich nicht!!!


----------



## Jörg (10. Juni 2001)

O.K. reden wir nicht mehr drüber!
Da wir auf unserer Website jezt auch eine lokale Wettervorhersage haben, habe ich mich heute voll darauf verlassen. Kein Regen!
Also Steckbleche runter sieht ja viel cooooler aus!
Und dann die Überraschung doch Regen und mein Bike ist dann tatsächlich schmutzig geworden (ich auch).
Wir sind heute unsere CTF-Tour abgefahren (09.09.2001 merken!) und hab sie von den gigabike-Bikern absegnen lassen.
Kommt gut, schöne Strecke und viele Hügelchen.

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns spätestens zu diesem Termin!

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Rockyalex! (12. Juni 2001)

Hallo, bin da!
Wollte nur noch, als vierter der beschriebenen Boppard-Tour, meinen Senf zu dem Beitrag abgeben. 
ChrisK hätte mich mal nach meinem Heimweg sehen sollen! Wenn nicht Nakamur noch den rettenden Müsliriegel gehabt hätte, wäre auch bei mir der Spass zu ende gewesen.
Ansonsten werd ich meine Touren, wenn sies wert sind, ab jetzt hier veröffentlichen.
Gruß an alle,Rockyalex!


----------

